# SE Michigan Plowing Subcontractors



## snopro616 (Nov 22, 2005)

Your Way Property Services is looking for snow plow subcontractors in the Plymouth/ Livonia area as well as in the Commerce area.

Due to our expanding client base and coverage area we need additional subcontractors to meet our client's demands. We are currently seeking companies with reliable Equipment & Operators who want to increase revenue during the slower winter months. 

Advantages of working for Your Way :
• Working for one of SIMA's top 100 snow Contractors for 2011!!
• Reliable payment on the 15th of the following month of services.
• We do the leg work of selling snow in the summer and fall so you can focus on your primary summer work.
• Removes burden of dealing with irate customers. 
• Dedicated sites to each subcontractor.
• Friendly, knowledgeable, well organized and experienced management.
• Available routes in numerous Southeast Michigan areas.
• Willing to work with many types of equipment.
(Pick-ups, Dump Trucks, Skid Steers, Backhoes, Wheel Loaders, Tractors, Quads)


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

snopro616;1649594 said:


> Your Way Property Services is looking for snow plow subcontractors in the Plymouth/ Livonia area as well as in the Commerce area.
> 
> Due to our expanding client base and coverage area we need additional subcontractors to meet our client's demands. We are currently seeking companies with reliable Equipment & Operators who want to increase revenue during the slower winter months.
> 
> ...


I have to say this Guys, I work for Your Way as a sub for 4-5 years. The always paid on time, never any issues. IMOP its a class act company and they were always fair with me. Matt best of luck to you.

Mike


----------

